# 56volt Ego leaf blower.



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

So Prime day I ordered the Ego 530cfm blower and 15" trimmer combo that includes a 2.5ah battery for $221.19
Not exactly trimming season here in WI, might have hit 40f today. It is most definitely leaf blowing season.
I haven't used a lot of leaf blowers, years ago I jad a crappy corded model, then a weed wacker attachment, then a 450cfm/210mph Craftsman 2 stroke hand held that has seen better days.
The Ego blows them all out of the water if you will forgive the pun.
I can not even imagine the performance of the latest greatest models from Ego and Toro.
Tomorrow I will get to try it on wet leaves.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I really like mine, works decent on light snow too!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have the EGO 650 CFM blower that I mainly use just to dry my cars off after washing them and it is quite powerful but it still isn't as good as my Stihl BR600 backpack blower. I will say, the EGO is still nice to have around to blow grass clipping off after a mow as I can just pick it up and go instead of getting the Stihl out and having to start it up and everything.

I agree though that if all I had was the EGO, I would be completely satisfied with it as it would do 95% of what I need a blower for.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> I have the EGO 650 CFM blower that I mainly use just to dry my cars off after washing them and it is quite powerful but it still isn't as good as my Stihl BR600 backpack blower. I will say, the EGO is still nice to have around to blow grass clipping off after a mow as I can just pick it up and go instead of getting the Stihl out and having to start it up and everything.
> 
> I agree though that if all I had was the EGO, I would be completely satisfied with it as it would do 95% of what I need a blower for.


I got the Ego 650 CFM blower as well and I feel it is under powered as well. Also if ones house needs a backpack blower it should only be bought with a 7.5ah battery or if one has multiple batteries - that too big ones. I am seriously thinking of getting either more batteries or a BR600 or higher. I just did not want to deal with engine problems though and thats why I first shyed away from them. Do they do better if you just use 0% ethanol fuel and no regular gas?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I recommend the Ego 580 CFM model over the 530 CFM model. I have owned both and aside from the 580 CFM blower having a little more power, the 530 CFM blower had an annoying trigger response delay.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't think the 650 is that under powered but if you have a lot of leaves to blow or have other serious work that needs done then yes, it might not be enough to get the job done.

I have had my Stihl BR600 for about 10 years now and have never had a problem with it. I will say for the first 6-7 years, I ran 93 Octane with Stabil and the Stihl Ultra HP oil in it and never had any issues. The last couple years I have started to run Ethanol free gas in it as it is now easily accessible where I live. I never "Winterize" mine either and just change the spark plug every few years and blow out the air filter and clean the spark arrestor occasionally.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'd like to get my hands on the 650 CFM model. It was not out yet when I bought mine.

It's hard to beat the power of a gas blower, but the Ego is nice for light tasks. It works fine for a normal blow after I mow and is super convenient if I just want to blow off the patio or something.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> It's hard to beat the power of a gas blower, but the Ego is nice for light tasks. It works fine for a normal blow after I mow and is super convenient if I just want to blow off the patio or something.


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I should say I am not a lawn fanatic like some of you.
The extent of my blower cleanup is usually just running the mower up and down the driveway a few times if I made a particular mess.
Primary leaf blower use is fall to get the leaves out of the river rock and bushes at the front of the house for mulching into the lawn.
The trigger delay is annoying but at least it delays on release as well so it doesn't shut off while switching hands or the like.

Another plus side is the thing is light enough my daughters were actually helping with the leaf blowing they are the same size despite being over two years apart so let's go with weight, they are both 72lbs. Now I think it would wear them out if they tried to run out a battery but 10-15 minutes of pushing stuff onto the lawn while I mulched they were happy as can be.

I am certain the bigger Ego and Toro stuff is better, but $220 for a good blower and a trimmer I am happy for now. My other trimmer is a MTD 4stoke that is so heavy even my Dad complained and my wife can't use it more than 5 minutes.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Ware said:


> I'd like to get my hands on the 650 CFM model. It was not out yet when I bought mine.
> 
> It's hard to beat the power of a gas blower, but the Ego is nice for light tasks. It works fine for a normal blow after I mow and is super convenient if I just want to blow off the patio or something.


+2 :thumbup:


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I've had the Ego backpack blower (bought on clearance for $239 @ Home Depot) for a few weeks and have been very pleased with it. I haven't fired up my gas-powered Hitachi since I got the Ego.

That being said, I would also pickup an Ego handheld blower if I could score a deal on one. The form factor is a little easier for stuff like for blowing water off the car after a wash, blowing stuff off the deck or the roof of my shed, etc.


----------



## always_creative (Aug 28, 2020)

I just picked up the 580CFM for $119 at HD (bare tool, I have the battery), and it was absolutely worth it for me at that price. It beats the pants off the corded Toro I was previously using.

With the caveat that I have a small yard and I'm committed to electric-only, it definitely gets most of the leaves off my lawn and works for clearing clippings off the driveway etc when I'm done mowing. I'm very happy with it, especially at the price point that I paid. I've been consistently impressed with the performance of EGO's tools, although I only started using them because I was gifted one of their mowers a few years ago.


----------

